# 1969 pontiac gto intake manifold question



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Building a 461 10.6.1, jones cam .500 lift, slightly ported edelbrock 61579 heads and now I have to pick an intake manifold. I have been back and fourth on using the stock cast iron intake but I just don't think it will fit properly. Just a cruise around car 3.55, turbo 400 small tire as stock as stock can get. Yes, the car is way over powered but it there if or when I need it. Choice of edelbrock 2156 or 7156 or any other suggestions would be great! Looking for an air cleaner set up to go with that combo. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> Building a 461 10.6.1, jones cam .500 lift, slightly ported edelbrock 61579 heads and now I have to pick an intake manifold. I have been back and fourth on using the stock cast iron intake but I just don't think it will fit properly. Just a cruise around car 3.55, turbo 400 small tire as stock as stock can get. Yes, the car is way over powered but it there if or when I need it. Choice of edelbrock 2156 or 7156 or any other suggestions would be great! Looking for an air cleaner set up to go with that combo. Thanks


Use the 7165 for the bigger cubes. The 2156 will have smaller sized runners and choke off power. Stock manifold will also choke the engine down a bit and the E-heads are RAIV ports vs stock/standard ports. You can use it, and try it, then if you are unhappy with the performance, go with the 7165. Can't hurt, saves a little money, and it may be just fine for your type of driving needs. Easy enough to swap out intakes.

Just make sure you get the correct intake gaskets so you do not have any vacuum leaks.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks! Going with the 7156 intake. I will read the instructions that come with the eheads and I do believe they give part numbers for the intake manifolds. Thanks again! Just waiting on my camshaft........ Any problem with this fitting under the hood with a qjet and would I need an aftermarket throttle bracket?


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

I run the same intake on my 68 with a quick fuel carb and Moroso drop base air cleaner and it fits under the hood, i ended up using the N178HL throttle bracket from Ames


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks again!


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm running a 7156 intake on my 69 with a Summit carb and this air cleaner (I don't know who makes it, I got it used for $20). As long as you stick with a 1/2 inch spacer or less, everything will fit well under the hood. I have about 3/4 inch clearance.


----------

